# Legend Archery Diamond Backpack



## tbrash01 (Oct 7, 2010)

I've had a few people ask me where to get the pack or more information on it. To help just click the link below and hopefully it helps answers more of your questions. I am more than willing to answer any questions about Legend Archery gear especially the packs since I have so many different ones I use. Thanks again for looking at this review! Cheers!

http://legendarchery.com/collection...-packs/products/archery-backpack-diamond-pack


----------



## eljetico (May 13, 2013)

My (first and last) Legend backpack was rendered useless in short order due to the zips displacing under only slightly more than normal use. Everything's a dream until you operate them slightly off-angle or too quickly...I think zips are the achilles heal of anything like this and I avoid them.


----------



## kshet26 (Dec 20, 2010)

Zippers are always a weak wear area (along with velco), but my Aurora pack is still holding up nicely.


----------



## tbrash01 (Oct 7, 2010)

eljetico said:


> My (first and last) Legend backpack was rendered useless in short order due to the zips displacing under only slightly more than normal use. Everything's a dream until you operate them slightly off-angle or too quickly...I think zips are the achilles heal of anything like this and I avoid them.


Did you contact Legend about it? I know that the materials used on my new bags are way better quality than in the past. I have other packs with the same issue you mentioned from other brands. Keep in mind Legend has a 2 year warranty. 

Thanks for the honest input!!!


----------



## eljetico (May 13, 2013)

tbrash01 said:


> Did you contact Legend about it? I know that the materials used on my new bags are way better quality than in the past. I have other packs with the same issue you mentioned from other brands. Keep in mind Legend has a 2 year warranty.
> 
> Thanks for the honest input!!!


Its outside the 2-years now and I was a fool not to return it for a refund at the time. To my mind having medium-duty zips making those kinds of radiuses and being folded back on themselves to access compartments is asking for trouble, regardless of the quality of the manufacture, but I appreciate there are limited options in the balance of convenience and cost.

In the end I went for a more robust solution which I doubt I will need to replace.


----------



## legend archery (Dec 27, 2009)

eljetico said:


> Its outside the 2-years now and I was a fool not to return it for a refund at the time. To my mind having medium-duty zips making those kinds of radiuses and being folded back on themselves to access compartments is asking for trouble, regardless of the quality of the manufacture, but I appreciate there are limited options in the balance of convenience and cost.
> 
> In the end I went for a more robust solution which I doubt I will need to replace.


Hi,

Can you contact us (info at legendarchery.com) ? We will help you solve the problem.

Legend.


----------



## tbrash01 (Oct 7, 2010)

legend archery said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you contact us (info at legendarchery.com) ? We will help you solve the problem.
> 
> Legend.


Now that's customer service! Thanks for chiming in Legend Archery!


----------



## eljetico (May 13, 2013)

Well, they asked me to get in touch - and I have - but no response or actual 'service' yet. To be honest, I'm not in need of a repair or replacement so whatever they have in mind would be wasted on me (perhaps we can work together for someone else's benefit though).

I was talking to another archer today about carting stuff around. His archery-specific backpack (make unknown) was no longer usable because - you guessed it - the zips had failed.

I bought my backpack 4 years ago when I started in the sport but now being committed to it at a reasonably high level they don't suit my needs - there's no way I'd trust one to baggage handlers, for example.

Of course, other archers have had no problems with theirs so I wouldn't want to be totally negative on the concept: backpacks are super-convenient, but being a heavy user (not necessarily heavy-handed, just a hard-working, competitive archer) I seem to find the weak spots quickly. If they got rid of the zips completely I'd take another look.


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

eljetico said:


> Well, they asked me to get in touch - and I have - but no response or actual 'service' yet. To be honest, I'm not in need of a repair or replacement so whatever they have in mind would be wasted on me (perhaps we can work together for someone else's benefit though).
> 
> I was talking to another archer today about carting stuff around. His archery-specific backpack (make unknown) was no longer usable because - you guessed it - the zips had failed.
> 
> ...


Durability does seem to be an issue with archery back packs. Fabric fraying and pulling through the seams was a problem for my Aurora archery backpack (which is like the Hoyt back pack) - not a surprise as it seems to be made with inferior materials, such as the kind of plastic coated nylon I associate with cheap Chinese luggage. However, the new Easton recurve backpack seems to be made of of higher quality materials. I'm underwhelmed by the utility of the Easton, but the construction seems to be top notch - which it should be for the price.


----------



## ClanLee (Oct 4, 2013)

I'm tired of carrying all my gear on my back. Even with the new Easton Backpack, although very comfortable, I agree with Warbow, utility is quite lacking.

I was wondering if anyone considered using a rolling duffle bag? Something similar to this: http://www.amazon.com/Olympia-Pocket-Rolling-Duffel-Black/dp/B0033399JO

It's large enough to hold everything, including arrow tube.


----------



## legend archery (Dec 27, 2009)

eljetico said:


> Well, they asked me to get in touch - and I have - but no response or actual 'service' yet. To be honest, I'm not in need of a repair or replacement so whatever they have in mind would be wasted on me (perhaps we can work together for someone else's benefit though).
> 
> I was talking to another archer today about carting stuff around. His archery-specific backpack (make unknown) was no longer usable because - you guessed it - the zips had failed.
> 
> ...



I find that really strange as I never received any email from you. How and when did you get in touch ?
This is my email : info at legendarchery.com


----------



## eljetico (May 13, 2013)

legend archery said:


> I find that really strange as I never received any email from you. How and when did you get in touch ?
> This is my email : info at legendarchery.com


Hmm, strange indeed, I sent an email to that address on 22nd - attached an image of the broken zip...I'll try again now. [update: just sent]


----------



## eljetico (May 13, 2013)

Just to close the circle here: Benoit from Legend got in touch with generous recompense to the issues I had with my original ProTour backpack (not for my benefit as I'm sorted out but we agreed on a better plan to reward a deserving junior at my club). 

In short, outstanding customer care from Legend and much appreciated.


----------



## legend archery (Dec 27, 2009)

eljetico said:


> Just to close the circle here: Benoit from Legend got in touch with generous recompense to the issues I had with my original ProTour backpack (not for my benefit as I'm sorted out but we agreed on a better plan to reward a deserving junior at my club).
> 
> In short, outstanding customer care from Legend and much appreciated.




Thank you. We will always try our best to make our customers happy, this is the least that we can do as they trusted us and supported us.


----------



## Jban86 (Sep 28, 2013)

I'd love to write a review on my legend Bow case...but I have to wait till it comes from China. Can't wait to get it when it does get here though!


----------

